# Sticky  Megahobby.com Coupon Code for Hobbytalk Members



## MEGA1

Hello Hobbytalk members, please use coupon code hobbytalk to save an additional $5.00 off all orders over $50.00. Spend $200.00 and receive $15.00 off with coupon code MEGA. You can also choose our flat rate Shipping of $8.95, order as much as you like shipping only $8.95. Spend over $100.00 and Shipping is free .

Free and standard shipping is valid for USA customers only.
Coupon code works for everybody

http://www.Megahobby.com 

Thank you for your continued support of Megahobby.com


----------



## MEGA1

*Coupon Apply button*

When you type in the code you must hit apply. Someone emailed me that the code did not work. So make sure you hit click apply!
Pete


----------



## otto

That would have been me! LOL. Mega sent me an email, telling me what I probably did wrong, and they are going to refund the $5 through paypal! Thats GREAT customer service! Thanks for everything Mega!


----------



## Marko

Just used it, thanks!!


----------



## CaptFrank

Thanks, Megahobby!
That's really nice of you to do that for us!


----------



## ScottyM1967

Awesome, thank you!


----------



## Jafo

coolness, ill pass that along!


----------



## John P

I tried it when I ordered my WotW critter, and it said coupon codes are invalid.


----------



## MEGA1

John, was your order over 50.00 it must subtotal 50.00 then you will get the discount.


----------



## John P

Aha! No, it was just the one kit.
Next time I'll just have to buy a bunch of stuff.


----------



## armymedic80

What a great idea. Megahobby is simply the best out there for all your model needs.


----------



## fhdavid52

I just used the coupon on an order. Thanks !!!


----------



## vintagebikebarn

cool stuff


----------



## fisherman

*Saving Megahobby*



MEGA1 said:


> Hello Hobbytalk members, please use coupon code hobbytalk to save an additional $5.00 off all orders over $50.00. Spend $100.00 and receive $15.00 off with coupon code. You can also choose our flat rate Shipping of $8.95, order as much as you like shipping only $8.95. Spend over $250.00 and Shipping is free .
> 
> Free and standard shipping is valid for USA customers only.
> Coupon code works for everybody
> 
> http://www.Megahobby.com
> http://www.Atlantis-Models.com
> 
> Thank you for your continued support of Megahobby.com and Atlantis Model Company


 :wave: Spend a $100.00 with me and I give You 75% off..Spend $200.00 ship Free ???


----------



## palo

where is the code i cant see it.


----------



## SusieQ

palo said:


> where is the code i cant see it.


The code is *hobbytalk*


----------



## palo

I was duh ,thanks susi q :tongue:


----------



## eradicator178

Something is wrong with the code it is only discounting $5.00 instead of $15.00.


----------



## djnick66

You did order over $100 in merchandise to get the $15 right? Otherwise it is $5 off of $50 to $99


----------



## eradicator178

Yep. Sure did.


----------



## eradicator178

*It Is Still Messed up....*

I ordered $222.97 in merchandise and it is still only giving me $5.00 off.


----------



## ThingMaker

Are there currently any MegaHobby codes that work for orders over $100 but under $200?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

They use a rewards program now, but currently free shipping on orders over$100.00 is being offered.






Mega Rewards: MegaHobby.com's New Customer Loyalty Program







www.megahobby.com


----------



## ThingMaker

Milton Fox Racing said:


> They use a rewards program now, but currently free shipping on orders over$100.00 is being offered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mega Rewards: MegaHobby.com's New Customer Loyalty Program
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.megahobby.com


Thanks, didn't know they didn't accept codes anymore.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

The rewards program is a type of code system still. I am not registered with them but I think there are more than likely other promotions they will email to you once you register with them and/or start making your own referrals.


----------



## ThingMaker

Yeah, I'm on their email list but they never send out codes. They have a space to enter codes in when you check out on their website, but the codes listed here don't work.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

I'll go back and edit it out then. We havent had but one active sponsership for 3 or 4 owners back now....


----------

